# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Ամենասպասված խաղը

## Մանե

Համոզված եմ որ եթե անգամ ոչ բոլորը,ապա 99%-ը գոնե անհամբերությանբ սպասում են *Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ* խաղին.
Այստեղ գրեք այն հաշիվը,որը, ըստ ձեզ, կգրանցվի.Այսպես կպարզենք,թե ակումբում ով է Նոստրադամուսը/կատակ/ :Smile:  
Խնդրում եմ գրեք միայն հաշիվը :Xeloq:  
Իմ կարծիքով 2:1 :Hands Up:  
Դե,սկսեցինք… :Smile: 
Հ.գ Մոդերատորներ ջան խնդրում եմ էլի չփակեք թեման, :Blush:  եթե ուզում եք,վաղը կջնջեք :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

0-2

----------


## Ֆելո

15-3

----------


## Goga

2-2 կամ 1-1

----------


## _DEATH_

3-2  :Hands Up:

----------


## Array

Չենք ուզում,բայց 1:1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

3:0  :Blush:   :Tomato:

----------


## Selene

Կարծում եմ՝ 2:1 :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

2-2 կամ 0-0

----------


## Ներսես_AM

գնացինք նայելու: մեր թիմերի հաղթանակի ակնկալիքով: ինչպես նաև գեղեցիկ խաղի ակնկալիքով: :Yes:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ջաաան: ինչ խաղա բայց: 
բայց ...... Անկապ պենալ: Օլեգեռը ոտքը քաշում էր: էն .. ոտքը ձգեց դեպի օլեգեռի ոտքը, իբր պադնոժկա տվեցին: Էտ Գուտիին ինչ տեսել եմ դուրս չի եկել ... Մենակ էտ իրա սիմուլյանտության համար: որ էտ պենալը չդներ, դեղին չէր լինի, հիմա էլ կարմիր չէր լինի: 
Բայց ոչինչ մենք սենց էլ ենք հաղթելու:

----------


## Մանե

Արդյունքում *3–3*. :Smile:  
Հաշվի առեք,որ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ *10* հոգով էր :Wink:

----------


## Tumbler

Էլ լավ. Էտ կապ չունի. :Smile:

----------


## John

> Արդյունքում *3–3*. 
> Հաշվի առեք,որ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ *10* հոգով էր


Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ սկզբում 12 հոգով էր, իսկ հետո հավասարվեցին… չէ՞ որ խաղը Բարսելոնայում էր, իսկ այնտեղի երկրպագուները «12-րդ խաղացողի» դերը շատ լավ են կատարում…

----------


## Array

Բայց տեսաք չէ:Բաարսային հալալ ա:Որ ճիշտն ասենք ռեալի խաղն էլ դուրս եկավ:Մենալ մրցավարը դուրս չեկավ:Տեսաք չէ պենալ դնելը ու Օլեգեռին դեղին տալը, ասենք թե ճիշտ էր,բայց նույն դիրքում,նույն ձև Մեսիին քցեցին բան չարեց:Հետո, Օլեգեռին հեռացնելով,սաղ խաղը հարամ արեց:Բայց Բարսային հալալ ա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ սկզբում 12 հոգով էր, իսկ հետո հավասարվեցին… չէ՞ որ խաղը Բարսելոնայում էր, իսկ այնտեղի երկրպագուները «12-րդ խաղացողի» դերը շատ լավ են կատարում…


Որ ասենք էրեկ հեչ էլ լավ չէին կատարում:Մենք տելեվիզրի հետևից ավելի շատ էին բալետ անում քան էտ երկրպագուները

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Ժողովուրդ մի բան էլ,ետ դատա_հորթ_ը աչքիս դեղնախտ էր կպել.աջ ձախ դեղին էր տալիս

----------


## Անժելիկա

> ջաաան: ինչ խաղա բայց: 
> բայց ...... Անկապ պենալ: Օլեգեռը ոտքը քաշում էր: էն .. ոտքը ձգեց դեպի օլեգեռի ոտքը, իբր պադնոժկա տվեցին: Էտ Գուտիին ինչ տեսել եմ դուրս չի եկել ... Մենակ էտ իրա սիմուլյանտության համար: որ էտ պենալը չդներ, դեղին չէր լինի, հիմա էլ կարմիր չէր լինի: 
> Բայց ոչինչ մենք սենց էլ ենք հաղթելու:


 :Ok:  Ճիշտ ես,լռիվ անիմաստ պենալ,եթե էտ սիմուլյանտությունը չլիներ Բարսան ամենաքիչը 3:1 հաղթելու էր:
Բայց Բարսաի կողմից իրոք հերոսություն էր 10 հոգով նման խաղ ցուցադրել,ու դեռ խաղը ոչ ոքի վեջացնել,բա տարածքային առավելությունը :Shok:  ...դրա մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:
  Մեսսից ու Ռոնալդինյոից ավելի լավա էլի չխոսամ,իրանք էդ թմի պահապան հրեսհտակներն են, էրեկ 2ն էլ իսկական հերոսություն արեցին, ՀԱԼԱԼԱ
Իսկ նդհանուր խաղի մասին ասեմ,որ շատ շատ վաղուց սենց խաղ չեի տեսել,այ խաղ եմ ասել...:Վերջապես ես ականատես էղա էս խաղին,որովյետև չգիտես ինչի 2 տարի 5րդ րոպեից հետո լույսերը տանում են  :Smile:  

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ մի բան էլ,ետ դատա_հորթ_ը աչքիս դեղնախտ էր կպել.աջ ձախ դեղին էր տալիս


 :LOL:  բայց ճիշտա;
Իսկ էն,որ Գագոին բարսաի համարյա լռիվ խաղացողները քցեցին,ու իրանցից կարծեմ մի հոգին դեղին ստացավ,վերջում Գագոն մի հատ Չվիին քցեց ու դեղին ստացավ :Smile: 
Բա բարսաի ու ռեալի գոլերը,բարսաի խփած ամեն գոլը մի հատ առանձնահատուկ բան էր,բա չէ Ռեալինը մի հատ անկապ գոլ,1 հատ անտեղի պենալ մեկ էլ տուգանային հարվածից,տենց ես էլ կխփեի:
Մի խոսքով BRCA 4EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amaru

Նախ՝ Գուտին սիմուլյանտ չի: Եթե տենց դեպքում պենալ չպիտի նշանակվի, բա էլ ե՞րբ...
Հետո... Տոռեսը մաքուր ա խաղացել, ոչ մի տասնմեկ մետրանոցի հարց չկար...
Իսկ պրն Օլեգիերը իրա կարմիրը արդար քրտինքով ա վաստակել... 
Կարմիր քարտ մենակ հակառակորդ թիմի ֆուտբոլսիտին սպանելու դեպքում չի, որ նշանակում են: Էն պահը դզեց, երբ Ռոբը իրա ֆիրմային ֆինտը արեց ու Ռոնալդիյոյին անցավ: 
Բայց մեկ ա տխուր եմ... Ավելացվածի ժամանակ գոլ ուտելը հեչ կայֆ չի...

ՕԲՅԵՏԿԻՎ եղեք.... խնդրում եմ  :Cray: 
նենց բաներ եմ կարդում, որ լացս գալիս ա...

----------


## Array

> Տոռեսը մաքուր ա խաղացել, ոչ մի տասնմեկ մետրանոցի հարց չկար


Շատ կներես,բայց դու էտ խաղը նայել ե՞ս:


> Ավելացվածի ժամանակ գոլ ուտելը հեչ կայֆ չի


Բա խի՞ ես սենց բաներ գրում :Sclerosis:

----------


## kiki

> Բա բարսաի ու ռեալի գոլերը,բարսաի խփած ամեն գոլը մի հատ առանձնահատուկ բան էր,բա չէ Ռեալինը մի հատ անկապ գոլ,1 հատ անտեղի պենալ մեկ էլ տուգանային հարվածից,տենց ես էլ կխփեի:


օօօ, բա ասա զանգենք Իսպանիա, էստեղ ահագին տաղանդ է կորում, իսկ այնտեղ չգիտեն ու ՌՎՆ-ների ու Ռամոսների հույսին են մնացել...

11-մետրանոցը շատ ճիշտ էր նշանակված, ոչ մի սիմուլյացիա էլ չկար, փոքրիկ երեխաների նման մի սկսեք պատճառ ման գալ, միայն թե մի բան ասելու և մյուսների նման կարծիք հայտնելու ու նրանց հավանությանը արժանանալու համար...ով կասկածում է, թող գնա մեկ անգամ էլ կրկնապատկերը նայի, ու շատ դանդաղ տարբերակում...

իսկ դատավորը այդպես էլ պիտի աներ, որովհոտև դա սովորական խաղ չէր, ու եթե կոնտրոլը ձեռքից բաց թողեր, հետ էլ չէր բերի...թե հիմա ճիշտ էր անում, այդքան դեղին բաժանելով, թե սխալ, էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է...դա էլ իր տարբերակն է, ու նա էլ այդպես է "ճիշտ" մտածում...

----------


## AMzone

> Նախ՝ Գուտին սիմուլյանտ չի: Եթե տենց դեպքում պենալ չպիտի նշանակվի, բա էլ ե՞րբ...
> Հետո... Տոռեսը մաքուր ա խաղացել, ոչ մի տասնմեկ մետրանոցի հարց չկար...
> Իսկ պրն Օլեգիերը իրա կարմիրը արդար քրտինքով ա վաստակել... 
> Կարմիր քարտ մենակ հակառակորդ թիմի ֆուտբոլսիտին սպանելու դեպքում չի, որ նշանակում են: Էն պահը դզեց, երբ Ռոբը իրա ֆիրմային ֆինտը արեց ու Ռոնալդիյոյին անցավ: 
> Բայց մեկ ա տխուր եմ... Ավելացվածի ժամանակ գոլ ուտելը հեչ կայֆ չի...


Միշտ ետձև ա, մի պահ մոռացել էի որ ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները փուչիկից են, եթե մի թեթև կպնում ես տրաքում են, պտի նուրբ խաղալ իրանց հետ, ու միշտել քո երկրպագած թիմը միշտ արդար ա, ու սաղ ինչ իրենց օգտին է արդար է,     
սաղնել գիտեն հոգու խորքում խաղը ում օգտին է եղել, ընենց որ ով ինչել գրի սաղնել տեսել են ու իրանց կարծիքը կազմել են:

----------


## Amaru

Առայ, ներում եմ: Ահա, նայել եմ: Լավ էլի... Ախր չկար պենալ... Խի չե՞ք կարում իրականությանը նայեք էէէ... ԻՖՖ-ն միշտ էլ «Ռեալին» դեմ քայլեր ա արել, էն էլ շատ անգամներ... 

*Բարսելոնա*

Էտի մի թեթև կպնե՞լ էր  :Shok:  Ոտքը պտի պոկվե՞ր, որ համոզվեիր....

----------


## Taurus

Երկու թիմն էլ դուրս էին եկել, որ խփեին ավելի շատ քան հակառակորդը, էտ էլ արդյունքը, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ եթե Barca-ն մի պահ առաջ անցներ հաշվում, խաղը հաղթած էր արդեն:
Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնանք կռիվներին:
Առաջին գոլը իսկապես անկապություն էր, պաշտպաններին էլ ըսկի մեղադրել չես կարող:
Պենալը կար, բայց էդ դեպքում դեղին չե տալիս, որովհետև ինքը չեր ուզում խախտեր կանոնները, հետևաբար էլ կարմիր չէր լինի, ու…
Ռամոսի գոլը շատ էլ լավն էր:
Մեսսիի մասին խոսքերը ավելորդ են:
Ռեալից խաղում էին Guti, Ramos, ու վսօ, Nistelrooy-ի գոլերը, Տատս էլ կխփեր:
Barca-ց խաղում էին Puyol, Thuram  (շատ լավ էր խաղում, մալադեց), Messi, Xavi մնացածը ժամանակ էին անցկացնում:
Վոբշմ, գոհ չեմ Barca-ից

----------


## Array

> իսկ դատավորը այդպես էլ պիտի աներ, որովհոտև դա սովորական խաղ չէր, ու եթե կոնտրոլը ձեռքից բաց թողեր, հետ էլ չէր բերի


Ինձ ընդհանրապես չթվաց,թե էտ մրցավարը կառավարումը կորցնելուց վախենում էր,ավելի շատ ինքը ուզում էր խիստ երևալ ու ընենց քայլեր էր անում,որ Իտալիայում ըտենց լիներ,էլի մի շաբաթ խաղերը առանց հանդիսականների կանցնեին



> Էտի մի թեթև կպնե՞լ էր  Ոտքը պտի պոկվե՞ր, որ համոզվեիր..


Ամառու՛ ջան,հո ես չեմ ասում պենալն անարդար էր,դեղին քարտն էր անարդար,բայց էտ հեչ,իմ ասածը էն ա,որ լրիվ նման դեպքեր եղան Ռելաի տուգանայինում,բայց ոչ մի բան,հլը մի անգամ էլ տուգանային նշանակեց Ռեալի օգտին:

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.radiodeejay.hr/forum/lang/inexed.htm

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչ եք էլ կռիվ անում? Ռեալին ժամանակը չհերիքեց, որ մի հատ էլ խփի, թե չէ բարսելոնան հաստատ կրված էր: Իսկ էն վարկածը, որ բարսան 10 հոգով էր, ու հալալ ա, որ խաղը ոչ-ոքի ավարտեցին, ապա կասեմ, որ ՌԵԱԼԸ, երբ մի վախտ մնաց 10 հոգով, խաղը հաղթեց: Եվ ուրեմն, էլ իզուր գլուխ մի ցավացրեք:
Բայց Կապելլոն շատ կոպիտ սխալ արեց. փոխարինեց ՌԱՈՒԼԻՆ, էն էլ ումով. Ռոբինյոյով...

----------


## Array

> Ռեալին ժամանակը չհերիքեց, որ մի հատ էլ խփի, թե չէ բարսելոնան հաստատ կրված էր


Եթե խաղը նայել ես,ապա տեսած կլինես,որ, տաս հոգով խաղալով,Բարսեոնան պահ չեկավ,որ տարածքային առավելությունը զիճի,բայց էտ հլը հեչ,ֆուտբոլը 90 րոպե ա տևում,ինչ ա նշանակում ժամանակը չհերիքեց,որ  300 րոպե լիներ կարող ա ուրիշ բաներ էլ լինեին:


> իսկ էն վարկածը, որ բարսան 10 հոգով էր, ու հալալ ա, որ խաղը ոչ-ոքի ավարտեցին, ապա կասեմ, որ ՌԵԱԼԸ, երբ մի վախտ մնաց 10 հոգով, խաղը հաղթեց: Եվ ուրեմն, էլ իզուր գլուխ մի ցավացրեք:


Գիտես, որ հետ գնանք շատ այլ բաների էլ կարող ա հանդիպենք

----------


## Մանե

> Ինչ եք էլ կռիվ անում? Ռեալին ժամանակը չհերիքեց, որ մի հատ էլ խփի, թե չէ բարսելոնան հաստատ կրված էր:


Ռեալը էդքան Ռեալ էր,թող 4-րդ գոլ խբեր,որ Բարսան 3-րդ գոլով ոչ-ոքի չբերեր.
Համ էլ եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ մոտենանք,ապա եթե 5 րոպե ավել լիներ,ապա Բարսան 1 գոլ էր կխբեր/մի մոռացի,որ սաղ խաղին դաշտին տիրելու %-ային հարաբերությունը Ռեալի օգտին եղել ա 55/45,կներեք եթե շատ ասեցի//



> Իսկ էն վարկածը, որ բարսան 10 հոգով էր, ու հալալ ա, որ խաղը ոչ-ոքի ավարտեցին, ապա կասեմ, որ ՌԵԱԼԸ, երբ մի վախտ մնաց 10 հոգով, խաղը հաղթեց:


Ճիշտ ես,Բարսան Ռեալի նման թիմին( :Bad:  ) պիտի անգամ 9 հոգով կրեր :Tongue: 




> [ՄԱՀ մեսսի Ճիչուին]


 :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:  
Նրա ՇՆՈՐՀԻՎ 0-5ի հույսերը հօ՞դս ցնդեցին :LOL:   :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Էտի մի թեթև կպնե՞լ էր  Ոտքը պտի պոկվե՞ր, որ համոզվեիր....


 :Think:

----------


## kiki

Մանե ջան, գնդակին տիրելու տոկոսային հարաբերությունը բոլորովին կապ չունի, թիմը կարող է հաղթել անգամ 30-70 ի դեպքում...

----------


## REAL_ist

> ես ոնց ջոգում եմ ստեղ պոստ անողների 80%-ը ֆուտբոլից վաբշե կուռսի չի կամ էլ  իրան դնումա չջոգողի տեղ…


 :LOL:  լավ ասիր :Drinks:  ,ժողովուրդ ես չեմ ջոգւոմ ստեղ ինչ վիճելու բան կա :Dntknw:  ,
նաղդ փաստա որ ես տարի ՌԵԱԼԸ մոռթեց,բոլոր հոդվածներով առվելության հասավ բարսայի հետ խաղերում :Clapping:  ,ստեղ դաժե վիձելու բան չկա,փաստը մնումա փաստ :Cool:  
ետ տոկոսների պահը խնդալուա որ ասումեք,դուք երեվի մտածումեք ֆուտբոլ պետքա խաղան մենակ մի ոճով,հավայի 680 անգամ իրար պաս տալով,Լիվեռպուլի հետել ձեր սիրած թիմը տակոսային լավել առավելություն ուներ,բայց դե լռիվ օթեր եր առավելությունը,ֆուտբոլում կարեվորը ետ չի.....................

----------


## Array

> նաղդ փաստա որ ես տարի ՌԵԱԼԸ մոռթեց


Ապեր, եթե դու գտնում ես,որ Ռեալի համար չորրորդ տեղով ընդանալը էտ մորթել ա,ետ քո գործն ա:

----------


## Անժելիկա

> ետ տոկոսների պահը խնդալուա որ ասումեք,դուք երեվի մտածումեք ֆուտբոլ պետքա խաղան մենակ մի ոճով,հավայի 680 անգամ իրար պաս տալով,Լիվեռպուլի հետել ձեր սիրած թիմը տակոսային լավել առավելություն ուներ,բայց դե լռիվ օթեր եր առավելությունը,ֆուտբոլում կարեվորը ետ չի.....................


Դե արդեն գիտես ինչ,մի ստիպի Ռեալ-Բավարիան հիաշցնեմ:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> օօօ, բա ասա զանգենք Իսպանիա, էստեղ ահագին տաղանդ է կորում, իսկ այնտեղ չգիտեն ու ՌՎՆ-ների ու Ռամոսների հույսին են մնացել...


հաաաաա,զանգի էլի չմոռանաս,թե չէ իմ նման տաղանդը անտեր ու դուս կկորի կգնա:
Բայ մի խնդրանք,եթե հնարավորա թեկուզ ծանոթ մանոթ խառնենք իրար,գնամ բարսա էլի:

----------


## Մանե

> լավ ասիր ,ժողովուրդ ես չեմ ջոգւոմ ստեղ ինչ վիճելու բան կա ,
> նաղդ փաստա որ ես տարի ՌԵԱԼԸ մոռթեց,բոլոր հոդվածներով առվելության հասավ *Բարսայի* հետ խաղերում ,ստեղ դաժե վիձելու բան չկա,փաստը մնումա փաստ


Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ,դու խաղը չես նայել :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ապեր, եթե դու գտնում ես,որ Ռեալի համար չորրորդ տեղով ընդանալը էտ մորթել ա,ետ քո գործն ա:


Ախպերս երեվի միչև վերջ չկարդացիր գրածս,Բարսայի հետ 2 խաղերը ի նկատի ունեմ

Անժելիկա ջան,Բավարյան տուտ պրիչոմ,ես տոկոսային առավելության ոչ որոշիչ դերի համար փայլուն ու թարմ օրինակ բերեցի,
Մանե ջան Ես հենծ ետա լավել նայելեմ,ու 1 խաղում Ռեալը մի գլուխ ուժեղեր,իսկ 3-3 
ի ժամանակ,Բարսան հազիվ պրծավ պարտությունից,չստացվեց որ ես տարի Կլասիկոյում Ռեալը ուժեղ էր?????????

----------


## Egern.net

Տարածքային առավելությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի, Բարսան միշտ էլ տարածքային առավելությունով ա խաղում` էդ իրանց "ոճն ա"...

Պենալ կար, դեղինը տրվեց ոչ միայն խախտելու, այլև վիճելու համար: Ընդհանրապես Օլեգերը շատ վատ տրամադրվածությամբ էր խաղում. կարծում եմ, կարմիրը տրամաբանական էր:

Իմ տեսակետով, Բարսային հալալ ա, որ կարողացավ մի խաղակես 10 հոգով անկացնելով ոչ-ոքի անել: Իսկ Ռեալին հալալ ա, որ կարողացավ Բավարիայից կրած խայտառակությունից հետո իր մեջ ուժ գտնել Կատալոնիայում ցույց տալ գոնե այդպիսի խաղ: Լավ, թե վատ, մի քանի գլուխ լավ էր ՉԼ-ի վերջին խաղերից...

Բայց դե, էս խաղը առանձնապես լավ բան չասեց մրցակիցների մասին: Գրանդ ակումբը չպիտի 3 գոլ բաց թողի...

----------


## Davo'o

Մի՞թե կարելի է քուչի ֆուտբոլը էսքան քննարկել: Ես համոզված էի, որ Մեսսին միայն քուչի ֆուտբոլում կարող է լավ խաղալ ու չեմ փոխել կարծիքս: Իսկ նորմալ խաղերում  /Չելսի, Լիվերպուլ/ նա գնդակին նույնիսկ չի կարողանում դիպչել: Այս խաղը ցույց տվեց, որ 2 թիմն էլ արժանիորեն դուրս մնացին չեմպիոնների լիգայից, քանի- որ երկուսի պաշտպանությունն էլ 0 է: 

Հալա Մադրիդ

----------


## Մանե

> Մի՞թե կարելի է քուչի ֆուտբոլը էսքան քննարկել: Ես համոզված էի, որ Մեսսին միայն քուչի ֆուտբոլում կարող է լավ խաղալ ու չեմ փոխել կարծիքս: Իսկ նորմալ խաղերում  /Չելսի, Լիվերպուլ/ նա գնդակին նույնիսկ չի կարողանում դիպչել: Այս խաղը ցույց տվեց, որ 2 թիմն էլ արժանիորեն դուրս մնացին չեմպիոնների լիգայից, քանի- որ երկուսի պաշտպանությունն էլ 0 է:





> Հալա Մադրիդ


Առաջ,որ ինչպես դու ասացիր «քուչի» թի՞մ ա,թե՞ որ պաշտպանությունը 0 է :LOL:  
Իսկ Ռեալը,ճիշտ ես,մենակ գնդակին ԴԻՊՉԵԼ գիտի,բայց,ավաղ,դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ խաղալ գիտի,և ընդհանրապես դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում :Tongue:  
Մենակ հպարտությամբ խայտառակում են Արքայական տիտղոսը :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

«Ռեալի» վատ խաղից «Բարսելոնայի» խաղը լավը չի դառնում:

----------


## PygmaliOn

> «Ռեալի» վատ խաղից «Բարսելոնայի» խաղը լավը չի դառնում:


Ճիշտ է ասված: :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Մանե, զարմանում եմ, ու դա ասում է այն մարդը՞, որ հայտարարել էր, որ Ռեալի խաղերը չի նայում զուր ժամանակ չվետնելու համա՞ր...

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե, զարմանում եմ, ու դա ասում է այն մարդը՞, որ հայտարարել էր, որ Ռեալի խաղերը չի նայում զուր ժամանակ չվետնելու համա՞ր...


Կիկի ճիշտ ա,ասել եմ որ ռեալի խաղ չեմ նայում,բայց հիմա սկսել եմ նայել,որպեսզի ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեմ,որ թիմի ընտրության հարցում ճիշտ թիմ եմ ընտրել :Tongue:  /հանուն այդ ուրախության արժի ժամանակ ծախսել/ :Smile:

----------


## kot

ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ FOREVER!!!
Բարսելոնի բախտը բայց իրոք բերեց,որ Նիստելռոյը էտքան քոլ խփելու շանսերը բաց թողեց:Իսկ խաղի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը Գուտին էր:Ռեալը միշտ էլ եղել և մնում ա
Աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը,որում խաղում են իսկական լեգենդներ այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ թափառաշրջիկներ:
Հավատանք ու վստահենք մեր «Ռեալին», քանի որ շուտով կգան նրա գերիշխանության մրցաշրջանները: Իսպանիայում պետք է վերադառնա «Ռեալի» հեգեմոնիան, ուժեղ և թույլ պետք է խոնարհվեն ճերմակ մարզազգեստով արքաների առջև: Անդալուզիացիներն ու բասկերը, կատալոնացիներն ու վալենսիացիները թող մի քանի ամիս էլ ապստամբեն,միևնույն է Ռեալը մնում է Ռեալ:

                                                                                         «Արքայինը` արքային»:

----------


## Barça

> Բարսելոնի բախտը բայց իրոք բերեց,որ Նիստելռոյը էտքան քոլ խփելու շանսերը բաց թողեց:


Եթե Նիստելռոյը չի խբում էտի նշանակումա որ կամ ինքնա անկապ ֆուտբոլիստ կամ իրա բախտը չի բերում, դե քանի որ էտքանել անկապ ֆուտբոլիստ չի Ռուդը ուրեմն իրա բախտը չէր բերում էսքան բան.
բայց  հեչ չի նշանակում որ Բարսելոնի բախտը բերումա.

----------


## Davo'o

> Հավատանք ու վստահենք մեր «Ռեալին», քանի որ շուտով կգան նրա գերիշխանության մրցաշրջանները: Իսպանիայում պետք է վերադառնա «Ռեալի» հեգեմոնիան, ուժեղ և թույլ պետք է խոնարհվեն ճերմակ մարզազգեստով արքաների առջև: Անդալուզիացիներն ու բասկերը, կատալոնացիներն ու վալենսիացիները թող մի քանի ամիս էլ ապստամբեն,միևնույն է Ռեալը մնում է Ռեալ:
> 
>                                                                                          «Արքայինը` արքային»:


Շատ ծանոթ նախադասություններ են  :Smile:  : Իհարկե դասականներին մեջբերելը լավ է, բայց կայքի նյութերն օգտագործելիս հղումը կայքին պարտադիր է …www.realmadrid.am  :Ok:   :Hands Up:   :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------

